# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  EXPORTANDO PERÚ: Agricultura (2008-2009)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Escribo para contarles que ya está a la venta la 6ta edición de uno de los productos más importantes de *inform@cción*:  *EXPORTANDO PERÚ: Agricultura* *(2008-2009)* 
Se trata de una publicación estadística (Castellano/Inglés) donde podrán encontrar información en detalle de todos los productos agrícolas de exportación del Perú, así como las temporadas de exportación de cada producto, semana por semana.  Asimismo, podrán encontrar el detalle de todos los mercados de destino de cada producto, y los datos de las empresas agroexportadoras más importantes del país, con sus respectivos contactos.  Y a partir de este número, agregamos un capítulo de *CONSIGNATARIOS*, donde podrán acceder a la información de los principales compradores internacionales de los productos agrícolas del Perú.  En esta edición del *EXPORTANDO PERÚ: Agricultura*, presentamos datos de abril del 2008, a marzo del 2009; en un total de 550 páginas cuya información proviene de una base de datos que incluye las exportaciones de las 139 partidas arancelarias del sector agrícola, que se agrupan en los 65 productos que usted encontrará en esta importante publicación.   Además, contamos con el detalle de 202 empresas nacionales que exportaron estos productos por un valor superior a 1.5 millones de dólares (FOB).  **Costo por unidad:*   *Lima.................................. $60.00 (inc IGV)* *Provincias.......................... $66.00 (inc IGV)* *Otros países....................... $85.00*   *Los interesados pueden contactarme para enviarles su orden de adquisición.*  Saludos  :Smile: Temas similares: Exportando Perú: Agricultura 2009 -  2010 (Libro) Perú Natura 2009 (del 9 al 11 de setiembre, 2009) Exportación de uva de mesa superó las 37,000 toneladas en campaña 2008-2009 Créditos bancarios para la Agricultura crecen 37.03% en enero frente al mismo mes de 2008 Exportación de mango peruano alcanzaría las 40,000 TM en campaña 2008-2009

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos los usuarios y visitantes de AgroFórum.pe: 
Vuelvo a postear en este tema para comunicarles que *inform@cción* ha decidido también ofrecer al público en general, la información por cultivo de este interesante producto agro-estadístico. 
La idea surge para que los pequeños agricultores/exportadores/importadores del país (o del mundo) puedan acceder exclusivamente a la información que les concierne, sin la necesidad de tener que adquirir todo el compendio con los 65 productos peruanos agrícolas de exportación. 
El costo por cultivo de la información del *EXPORTANDO PERÚ: Agricultura 2008-2009* es de *US$20.00*, y le entregamos todo el material impreso, o en CD, o mediante una clave para que pueda acceder via *www.informaccion.com* 
Saludos... y si hay interesados, me pueden responder a través del foro para coorodinar su pedido a la brevedad.  :Wink:

----------


## paolita

Buenas disculpe stoy haciendo un trabajo d exportacion d paltas hass y m gutaria tener esos datos actualizados de la palta hass. kisiera saber hasta q año los tienen actualizados y un pekeño resumen del indice de su contenido. Como seria l tramite costo etc garantia del envio etc etc. Espero una pronta respuesta xq mi trabajo s urgente  :Big Grin:  y kiero un 20  :Stick Out Tongue:  jeje. 
Gracias totales. 
Un beso....  
Paolita ! 
pd: ES EN SERIO PARA MI TRABAJO!!!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Paola: 
La información está actualiza hasta abril del 2009 (1 año: 2008-2009).  Sobre el costo, estamos dando a US$10 el capítulo de palta y trae las exportaciones totales, los países de destino y las principales empresas exportadoras...  
Déjame coordinar el lunes cómo sería la entrega, pero supongo que te la podemos enviar en CD a tu domicilio, o incluso vía mail.  
El lunes te confirmo. 
Saludos

----------


## paolita

Recibi tu mail a mi anterior consulta pero quisiera que me listes los subtitulos o temas en si que forman parte del capitulo de paltas o son solo esos temas que me mandaste? (las exportaciones totales, los países de destino y las principales empresas exportadoras...) ??? espero tu pronta respuesta, saludos y besos! 
Lolita!

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Estimada Paola:
Con respecto a la información de paltas, tenemos superficie cosechada, producción nacional, exportaciones por exportador, por mercado de destino, precios, etc, todo en forma de histogramas de los últimos 5 años.
Sería bueno que llames a José Grozo ó Sandra Maldonado al 4445656 para coordinar la entraga de la información y el pago.
Gracias,
Fernando Cillóniz

----------

